

Ask HN: What is the best provider for .io domains. - aespinoza

I am having so many problems with Network Solutions, and I want to move to a better provider any good recommendations for .io domains ?
======
aviv
gandi.net

~~~
aespinoza
Thanks... actually I liked gandi.net a lot.

------
daleharvey
iwantmyname.com have always worked great for me

